# me cago en la leche



## Virtus

Buenas dias, hé incontrado este modismo en un relato de Montalban.

Cual es su significado, por favor?

Muchas gracias


----------



## sonleia

Hola Virtus!

Es una frase que se dice cuando algo te ha salido mal, sólo es una frase hecha, no se decirte de dónde viene. 
Es como gritar ¡Joder! (aunque más suavemente) o Fuck! en inglés.

Espero que te ayude


----------



## Virtus

Muchas gracias de tu ayuda


----------



## Namarne

La explicación anterior me parece perfecta, pero me gustaría añadir, de cara a alguien que es extranjero, que *cagarse *en algo es una forma muy habitual de quejarse de algo o de "maldecir", por decirlo de algún modo. 
Lo digo porque lo de la leche no es en lo único en lo que se caga la gente. ¡Ni mucho menos!  Aparte de las cosas sagradas, es muy habitual cagarse en alguno de los miembros de la familia de alguien (progenitores, especialmente) y en objetos diversos (como eufemismo). 
Como soy muy vergonzoso y no me gusta hablar mal, no te pongo los ejemplos literales, pero seguro que ves por dónde van los tiros...  
Un saludo,


----------



## Virtus

Namarne said:


> Como soy muy vergonzoso y no me gusta hablar mal, no te pongo los ejemplos literales, pero seguro que ves por dónde van los tiros...
> Un saludo,


 
Si, creo que entiendo lo que dices.

Gracias


----------



## Antpax

Namarne said:


> La explicación anterior me parece perfecta, pero me gustaría añadir, de cara a alguien que es extranjero, que *cagarse *en algo es una forma muy habitual de quejarse de algo o de "maldecir", por decirlo de algún modo.
> Lo digo porque lo de la leche no es en lo único en lo que se caga la gente. ¡Ni mucho menos!  Aparte de las cosas sagradas, es muy habitual cagarse en alguno de los miembros de la familia de alguien (progenitores, especialmente) y en objetos diversos (como eufemismo).
> *Como soy muy vergonzoso* y no me gusta hablar mal, no te pongo los ejemplos literales, pero seguro que ves por dónde van los tiros...
> Un saludo,


 
Pero yo no lo soy, y ya me he ganado una cierta fama en este foro de la que no me voy a librar  , expongo el que creo que es el origen de la frase en cuestión. Ahora "me cago en la leche" se usa de manera muy general para expresar fastidio (como "me cago en la puta") pero al principio era un insulto fuertecito, ya que viene de "me cago en la leche que te han dado" (pronunciado como "me cagüen la leche que t´han dao"), lo que hablando en plata significa lo mismo que "me cago en tu madre".

Lamento el lenguaje pero creo que era necesario para arrojar un poco de luz al tema.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## lazarus1907

Como dijo Antpax, en general se usa para expresar fastidio, ya sea por tu mala suerte y sin que vaya dirigido a nadie o nada en concreto, o para insultar directamente a alguien:

Me cago en diez -> Una de las versiones más suavizadas. Fastidio puro.
Me cago en la leche/la hostia/....
Me cago en tu puta madre -> De las cosas más fuertes que se pueden decir en español.
Me cago en tus muertos -> Bastante ofensiva.
Me cago en Dios -> A veces sin ánimo de ofender, pero muy ofensiva para los creyentes, claro.
Me cago en la hostia -> Otra de fastidio, con connotaciones que podrían ofender a algunos creyentes.

Y muchas otras versiones.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Y, en la version de Hemingway, "Me cago en la leche de tu puta madre".

saludos


----------



## Maruja14

¡Qué hilo más fino!

A mí me gusta: "Me cago en diez" que es el primer taco que le oí decir a mi hermana cuando yo era pequeña y me dejó epatada.

Todos los demás "cagüen" me encantan, son de lo más castizos.


----------



## Antpax

Maruja14 said:


> ¡Qué hilo más fino!
> 
> A mí me gusta: "Me cago en diez" que es el primer taco que le oí decir a mi hermana cuando yo era pequeña y me dejó epatada.
> 
> Todos los demás "cagüen" me encantan, son de lo más castizos.


 
Hola otra vez:

Tengamos cuidado que hilo se nos puede ir de las manos, que se me están ocurriendo varios ejemplos que... Bueno, sólo un apunte, realmente "me cago en diez" es un eufemismo de "me cago en Dios", al igual que "me cago en la mar" es un eufemismo de "me cago en la (virgen) Mar(ía)."

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

Qué bien, sabía que los habría más deshinibidos, que me ayudarían. 
Ahora ya puedo decir, corroborando la opinión de Antpax, que yo, como frase completa de *me cago en la leche*, había oído: *me cago en la leche que mamaste*. Incluso creo haberlo dicho alguna vez, no estoy muy seguro, quizá conduciendo.... 

Un saludo,


----------



## Pandorga

Jajaja. Sólo me queda añadir una  "Me "cagüen" la puta madre que "t'a parío"

Saludos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Y luego está CAGANDO LECHES, que es otra cosa... 

A mí nuca me sale decirlo, pero cuando lo oigo siempre se me despierta una sonrisa: ¡no deja de ser una expresión divertida!


----------



## Cleotis

Y por fin, en un sentido completamente opuesto, está "Que te cagas"


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Es que somos muy cagones... Rasgo que por otro lado sorprende mucho a los de fuera.

En catalán, por cierto, se caga tanto como en castellano, o quizás más... Pero por ahí por ahí.

Y me acabo de acordar de otra expresión: *"Cágate, lorito"*


----------



## Maruja14

Y "se cagó por la pata abajo" o ¡qué cagada!

Sí que somos cagones, sí.


----------



## Cleotis

En la misma línea del "que te cagas", debemos hacer especial mención a "pa cagarse", mucho más representativa de la España profunda...


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

También está esa de "(está que) te cagas en las bragas". O siguiendo en el tema escatológico "esto es de mear y no echar gota", expresando sorpresa.

Ant


----------



## dec-sev

Cleotis said:


> Y por fin, en un sentido completamente opuesto, está "Que te cagas"


 
Quieres aclararme, por favor, ese sentido completamente opuesto. Supongo que con esta frase uno puede reaccionar a una persona demasiada curiosa que mete las narices en los asuntos de otros, pero no estoy nada seguro.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

No, no, dec-sev, por ahí no van los tiros... A ver si lo adivinas:

Una amiga le dice a otra: "Este tío está *que te cagas*"...

¿Lo entiendes? Si no, tranquilo, luego te lo explicamos.

Un saludo desde Barcelona.


----------



## dec-sev

Mi segunda tentativa es _dar arcadas._

Saludos desde Sevastopol.


----------



## aceituna

Volviendo a "cagarse en algo"...:

CAGÜENTÓ (me cago en todo)

Esta es para esos días en los que todo todo te sale mal y piensas en porqué no te habrás quedado en la cama....


----------



## Surinam del Nord

dec-sev said:


> Mi segunda tentativa es _dar arcadas._
> 
> Saludos desde Sevastopol.


 

Te da arcadas algo asqueroso. Sin embargo, _estar que te cagas_ es un piropo, se dice de algo bueno.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Exactamente, Dev-Sev, como señala Surinam, aplicado a una persona "estar que te cagas" se trata de un piropo; luego también lo utilizamos si quieres expresar que alguna comida te gusta mucho: "Este arroz está que te cagas" (aunque menudo ejemplo... ¡precisamente me parece que el arroz no es muy bueno para estas cosas!) Bromas aparte, espero que lo hayas entendido, Dev-Sev.

Saludos.


----------



## Berenguer

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Exactamente, Dev-Sev, como señala Surinam, aplicado a una persona "estar que te cagas" se trata de un piropo; luego también lo utilizamos si quieren expresar que alguna comida te gusta mucho: "Este arroz está que te cagas" (aunque menudo ejemplo... ¡precisamente me parece que el arroz no es muy bueno para estas cosas!) Bromas aparte, espero que lo hayas entendido, Dev-Sev.
> 
> Saludos.



Sin embargo, por rizar el rizo, si se dice "este arroz está que te cagas por las patas abajo" ya más que estar bueno, sería que está en mal estado y te ha sentado mal (muy típico con lo de "los cafés de avión")


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Y _La cagaste (, Burt Lancaster)_, que se dice cuando alguien se ha equivocado en algo que ha hecho. Maruja ha mencionado una expresión similar, que es _¡Qué cagada!_


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Exactamente, Dev-Sev, como señala Surinam, aplicado a una persona "estar que te cagas" se trata de un piropo; luego también lo utilizamos si quieres expresar que alguna comida te gusta mucho: "Este arroz está que te cagas" (aunque menudo ejemplo... ¡precisamente me parece que el arroz no es muy bueno para estas cosas!) Bromas aparte, espero que lo hayas entendido, Dev-Sev.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola TPS:

La expresión "que te cagas" es realmente un intensificador de lo que estás diciendo, no tiene porqué tener siempre un significado positivo (aunque es lo más común), lo que pasa es que el frase "Este arroz está que te cagas" estamos omitiendo el "de bueno" o "está (bueno) que te cagas. Por ejemplo en la frase "hace un frío que te cagas" el sentido no es precisamente positivo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Cleotis

Que te cagas tiene muchos significados.

Por ejemplo, cuando hace mucho frío, se suele decir "Hace un frío que te cagas", es decir, que aveces significa mucha cantidad de algo (frío, calor, sueño...)
Otro significado es el de "esta que te cagas.." que puede valer para personas o, por ejemplo, para comidas "Esta lasaña está que te cagas", en el sentido de que está buenísima. 

Espero haberme explicado bien...

Saludos,


----------



## Janis Joplin

Como me he reído con este hilo.

En México también usamos el término pero de otra manera.

"Casi me cago cuando me descubrieron". Muy literal, expresa miedo.
"Recibió el regaño cagado de la risa". Le importó muy poco.
"Hizo la tarea cagado de la risa". Lo hizo con mucha facilidad.
"Ten cuidado, no la vayas a cagar". No vayas a cometer un error.
"El reporte era tan malo que su jefe lo cagó". Le dio tremendo regaño.
"Me caga que hagas eso". Me molesta mucho que hagas esto.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> Hola TPS:
> 
> La expresión "que te cagas" es realmente un intensificador de lo que estás diciendo, no tiene porqué tener siempre un significado positivo (aunque es lo más común), lo que pasa es que el frase "Este arroz está que te cagas" estamos omitiendo el "de bueno" o "está (bueno) que te cagas. Por ejemplo en la frase "hace un frío que te cagas" el sentido no es precisamente positivo.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
¡Tienes toda la razón, Antpax! _Que te cagas_ es un intensificador y yo ni me acordaba de que podía aplicarse al frío o a lo que sea, malo o bueno... Yo di el ejemplo del chico guapo y del arroz...  

Besos a todos.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Tenéis razón, pero con el verbo _estar _expresa una cualidad buena, del mismo modo que _bien _alude a lo bueno y sin embargo al decir _estar bien jodido _sólo intensifica lo mal que se está.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Y "me cachis", la versión repipi.

A mí me gusta "me cago en mi calavera".


----------



## Berenguer

Dr. Quizá said:


> Y "me cachis", la versión repipi.
> 
> A mí me gusta "me cago en mi calavera".



Otra versión al respecto "me cago en mi estampa" (la "-mpa" intensificada al final le confiere una sonoridad muy apropiada)

Y al respecto de eso de que "me cago en diez" es una forma suave de decir "me cago en Dios" (normalmente se dice "cagüendiós"), he recordado que también he oído en bastantes ocasiones decir "me cago en ros" ...otra forma de evitar la blasfemia explícita. El "me cago en San Petersburgo" también es bastante frecuente para evitar cualquier santo en particular (que no se ofendan los rusos, ninguna referencia directa a su magnífica ciudad).


----------



## ErOtto

Un antiguo compañero de trabajo solía decir "me cagüen tos los moros chiquititos, que los grandes me pueden". 
Añado que no era racista y que, por favor, no se me ofenda nadie.

Pero hay que reconocer que tiene gracia.  

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Qué hilo! me cachis ¡qué hilo!


----------



## Cleotis

Yo tengo un amigo argentino que lo utiliza en el sentido de engañar o timar. Todavía me acuerdo de la imagen que me vino a la mente cuando me dijo aquello de "Me cagó mi socio".

Y bueno, se me ocurre también el famoso "Te vas a cagar". Me recuerda a mis tiempos jovenes. "Como te pille tu padre te vas a cagar", jeje. 

Saludos,


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cleotis said:


> Y bueno, se me ocurre también el famoso "Te vas a cagar". Me recuerda a mis tiempos jovenes. "Como te pille tu padre te vas a cagar", jeje.


 
Sí, el cagarse de miedo es muy típico. 

Te lo dije, Cleotis, que en este foro de "Sólo español" te lo ibas a pasar que te cagas  ... (bueno, no con estas palabras...)


----------



## Cleotis

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Sí, el cagarse de miedo es muy típico.
> 
> Te lo dije, Cleotis, que en este foro de "Sólo español" te lo ibas a pasar que te cagas  ... (bueno, no con estas palabras...)


 
Te ha venido al pelo la expresión, eh??

Una expresión que a veces dice mi tio abuelo es "Pa peerse y cerrar el culo pa no cagarse". Significa que algo es increible, que no te esperabas que algo así fuera posible. Alguien la ha oido alguna vez?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Que cagada = algo mal hecho
Te cagaste? = que si tenias miedo
Me cago en la madre = igual que lo han mencionado
_"tas cagao"_ = asustado
me cagas = asombro, me asombras
anda a cagar = vete a la porra/donde quieras/dejame en paz
la cagó = se equivoco/ la puso


----------



## Berenguer

Cleotis said:


> Te ha venido al pelo la expresión, eh??
> 
> Una expresión que a veces dice mi tio abuelo es "Pa peerse y cerrar el culo pa no cagarse". Significa que algo es increible, que no te esperabas que algo así fuera posible. Alguien la ha oido alguna vez?



Yo he oído una similar (de hecho la versión que comentas nunca la había oído) que dice "hay que joderse y cerrar el culo para no peerse". Se usa en plan:

- Mario, tío, acabo de ganar en la lotería
- ¡Hay que joderse! ...Y apretar el culo para no peerse


----------



## ErOtto

Hola amigo Virtus (y a todos los demás también, claro  )

para evitar "cagadas" y otros deslices, échale un vistazo a esto:

http://www.jmnoticias.com/index.php?action=fullnews&id=123

 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Namarne

ErOtto said:


> http://www.jmnoticias.com/index.php?action=fullnews&id=123
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto



Antológico.


----------



## Antpax

Maruja14 said:


> Bueno. Ya no creo que haya más expresiones con este bonito verbo. Pero me gustaría apuntar que con "mear" se usa prácticamente igual.
> 
> Y hay una expresión que se usa mucho y a la que nunca le he acabado de encontrar el momento de decirla:
> 
> "Es para mear y no echar gota" (o algo así)


 
Quedaba una que no quise decir por excesiva, pero era algo así como "me cago en la madre que te ha cagado" (me cagüen la madre que t´ha cagao). No sé si habrá alguna más.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## josepbadalona

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Es que somos muy cagones... Rasgo que por otro lado sorprende mucho a los de fuera.
> 
> En catalán, por cierto, se caga tanto como en castellano, o quizás más...


 
¿Te refieres al "caganer"?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sí, es verdad, JosepBadalona, ya no me acordaba de la figura del CAGANER. Imagínate, aquí incluso tenemos una figura del belén que representa esta manía/fijación que tenemos con el CA**R.

Encima, tenemos tan poca vergüenza que últimamente se pueden encontrar "caganers" de todos los personajes imaginables, desde la princesa Letizia hasta Maragall pasando por los futbolistas del Barça o incluso diría que los he visto de B. Laden.


----------



## Almoina

Hola a todos! Muy interesante el post!

A mi me hace mucha gracia la expresión "me cagüen to lo que se menea".

Saludos!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

En serio, no creo que en estos asuntos de baño nos supere nadie... Hace pocos días ya hubo otro hilo sobre el temita... http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=451756

El presente creo que va a batir récords...


----------



## dec-sev

Janis Joplin said:


> Como me he reído con este hilo.
> 
> En México también usamos el término pero de otra manera.
> 
> "Casi me cago cuando me descubrieron". Muy literal, expresa miedo.
> "Recibió el regaño cagado de la risa". Le importó muy poco.
> "Hizo la tarea cagado de la risa". Lo hizo con mucha facilidad.
> "Ten cuidado, no la vayas a cagar". No vayas a cometer un error.
> "El reporte era tan malo que su jefe lo cagó". Le dio tremendo regaño.
> "Me caga que hagas eso". Me molesta mucho que hagas esto.


 
!Que rico es el idioma Español!

En ruso también se usa esa palabra para expresar miedo, pero yo personalmente la usaría esta frase para expresar mi profunda indiferencia a algo o alguen. Aquí estan un par de ejemplos:

La situasion un poco hipotética.
_Una esposa a su marido_: Querido, te has sacado una entrada para AC Milan vs Bayern.
_Marido_: Mujer, me cago en AC Milan así como en Bayern que soy hincha de Chelsea.


Otra situación menos hipotetica.
Yo estoy en la cama con el dolor de cabeza insoportable, el consequencia de la tertulia de ayer muy devirtida con mucha vodka consumida. Suena el telefono. Es mi colega, me pregunta "¿porqué no estás en la oficina? El cliente egipcio va a venir de un momento a otro! Tu presencia es imprescindible." Pero mi único deseo es sequir en la cama, que me cago profundamente en mi trabajo, en el cliente egipcio, y hasta en el hecho que el Chelsea ha perdido el último partido.



> Te ha venido al pelo la expresión, eh??


¿Qué significa venir al pelo?


----------



## lamartus

Almoina said:


> A mi me hace mucha gracia la expresión "me cagüen to lo que se menea".



¡Me encanta esa expresión! Siempre le pongo un tricornio en mi imaginación y nunca supe por qué. 
También se me ocurren dos que he escuchado mucho en mi familia (como veis somos aficionados a los naipes):

"Cagüen en el copón"
"Me cago en la put* (o sota) de oros"  

Ah, también se me viene a la cabeza "Me cago en los peces de colores" (¿de dónde me habré sacado esta?)

Saludos a todos y ánimo que seguro encontramos muchas más


----------



## jonquiliser

No sé si ya se ha mencionado, si no pues simplemente añadir "me importa un cagao" a esta lista tan cagante... (¿o quizá mejor decir cagótica?)


----------



## Antpax

jonquiliser said:


> No sé si ya se ha mencionado, si no pues simplemente añadir "me importa un cagao" a esta lista tan cagante... (¿o quizá mejor decir cagótica?)


 
Sigo en esta línea, cuando el fracaso ha sido total o está asegurado se usa la expresión "comerse los cagaos". Por ejemplo "El jugador XXXX dejo tal equipo por tal otro y allí se comió los cagaos" o "con esta estrategia comercial nos vamos a comer los cagaos".

Escatológicos Saludos.

Ant


----------



## ErOtto

Y luego está el miedica en superlativo, que "es un cagao de mierda"


----------



## jonquiliser

Y mejor no salir de una iglesia cagando (h)ostias, ¿no? Jeje.


----------



## ErOtto

jonquiliser said:


> Y mejor no salir de una iglesia cagando (h)ostias, ¿no? Jeje.


 
Ni de una lechería "cagando leches".


----------



## Maruja14

Antpax said:


> Sigo en esta línea, cuando el fracaso ha sido total o está asegurado se usa la expresión "comerse los cagaos". Por ejemplo "El jugador XXXX dejo tal equipo por tal otro y allí se comió los cagaos" o "con esta estrategia comercial nos vamos a comer los cagaos".
> 
> Escatológicos Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Yo siempre he oído "comerse el marrón" que es hacer el trabajo que nadie quiere. O "me ha caído un marrón" o "eso es un marrón".

Obviamente lo del marrón viene precisamente del color de lo que habitualmente se caga.

¡Qué precioso está quedando este hilo! No recuerdo haber escrito y leído nunca tantas asquerosidades.

Nadie me ha dicho cómo/cuándo se usa la expresión "es para mear y no echar gota".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

aceituna said:


> Para mí, "esto es para mear y no echar gota" no significa sólo sorpresa, sino sorpresa más enfado, impotencia,...
> 
> Uy, ¡qué difícil es explicarlo! ¿Se ha entendido algo?


 
Si se entiende perfectamente, pero, yo lo había interpretado como que alguien esta tan enfadado, que mea y lo hace tan fuerte que no le queda ni una gota...
pero bueno estonces cual es la real??? 

Agrego algo:
por acá en venezuela, en la zona de los Andes le dicen a los niños pequeños (de 0 a 7 años aprox.),_* "cagones"... *_

Aunque tambien, les dicen, mocosos, chinos, pelados...

Saludos 
Rosa


----------



## Jellby

¿Nadie ha mencionado el "me cago en tus muertos", y su correspondiente eufemismo: "me cago en tus muelas"?


----------



## lamartus

Maruja14 said:


> Así como yo soy de las de "cagüentó lo que se menea", esto de la micción no lo he usado nunca, ni creo que llegue a hacerlo, porque en definitiva, según vuestra docta opinión ¿es algo tan masculino como me suena a mí? ¿O es que yo soy muy retrógrada?



Aquí, tu compañera forera, que también es mucho del "cagüentó lo que se menea" y añado también del "cago'n tus muelas" (gracias Jellby ), usa la expresión "pa mear y no echar gota" varias veces al día. Siempre es cuando algo me parece "increíble" o "inexplicable" y casi siempre en el sentido negativo... y tal y como están las cosas comprenderás que la use varias veces al día. Nunca había pensado que pudiera tratarse de una expresión "masculina", de hecho (no lo he corroborado con cifras exactas) creo habérselo escuchado mucho más a mujeres que a hombres. 

Saludos primaverales para todos


----------



## faranji

Aun a riesgo de quedar como Cagancho en su pueblo, paso a deponer mi pequeña aportación.

Una que me hace mucha gracia: _Me voy a cagar en todo lo barrido_. (Pronúnciese, por supuesto, _Me ví a cagar en tó lo barrío_)

Una más ordinaria de lo normal, para cuando algo te irrita, molesta o indigna: _Me caga la cara_.

Otra muy delicada: _Me cago en la verga_.

Y otra: _Cágate y no mires pa'bajo_.

Y una favorita de mi abuelo: _Me cago en todo lo que sube y baja_.

Por otro lado, el uso argentino de 'cagar' como estafar, engañar, traicionar, apuñalar por la espalda, etc. también es muy frecuente al _vesre_: 'garcar'. Es habitual oír: _Me garcaste, guacho; Te van a garcar_, etc.


----------



## lamartus

¿Cómo se me pudo olvidar? 

"¡Anda y vete a cag*r!" 

¿No la habéis usado para mandar a alguien a 'tomar viento fresco'?


----------



## ErOtto

lamartus said:


> ¿Cómo se me pudo olvidar?
> 
> "¡Anda y vete a cag*r!"
> 
> ¿No la habéis usado para mandar a alguien a 'tomar viento fresco'?


 
Para mandar a alguien a 'tomar viento fresco' no, pero para mandarlo "a tomar por el _culo_" si.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

A mi me suena completamente masculina esa expresión , y pienso que lo de gotas, tambien debe ser masculino. insisto ! 

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## faranji

lamartus said:


> ¿Cómo se me pudo olvidar?
> 
> "¡Anda y vete a cag*r!"
> 
> ¿No la habéis usado para mandar a alguien a 'tomar viento fresco'?


 
Claro que sí, muchas veces  Bien recordado!

Se me había olvidado otro uso de 'cagar'. De pequeños, cuando alguien tenía mucha suerte en un lance deportivo, por ejemplo marcando un gol o una canasta de chiripa o colando una bola de billar de pura suerte, se le decía: _Te has cagado._

Lo curioso es que cuando alguien comete un error garrafal también se dice: _Vaya cagada_.


----------



## faranji

Y otra...

Para amenazar a alguien: _Te vas a cagar_.


----------



## Antpax

lamartus said:


> ¿Cómo se me pudo olvidar?
> 
> "¡Anda y vete a cag*r!"
> 
> ¿No la habéis usado para mandar a alguien a 'tomar viento fresco'?


 
Es verdad, se me había olvidado. También vale la versión de "vete al pedo", aunque a mí me gusta más en plural cambiando el verbo "_veros_ al pedo".



> Se me había olvidado otro uso de 'cagar'. De pequeños, cuando alguien tenía mucha suerte en un lance deportivo, por ejemplo marcando un gol o una canasta de chiripa o colando una bola de billar de pura suerte, se le decía: _Te has cagado._


 
Esta también es muy buena, como se nos puede haber pasado. De acuerdo con ésto, cuando alguien ha tenido mucha suerte se dice "eres un cagón".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Antpax

ErOtto said:


> *Cago'n la mar salá* (que creo recordar que no se ha dicho)... al final hemos conseguido llegar a los 100 post en este hilo
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto


 
Hala que fallo, ¿cómo se me ha podido pasar?, si mi padre la dice un montón.

Otra, que no es que sea muy conocida, pero la acaba de decir un compañero del curro "me cagüen mi pena negra" y que me ha hecho gracia.

Muy bien ErOtto, tío, eres grande.

Ant


----------



## ErOtto

Antpax said:


> Muy bien ErOtto, tío, eres grande.


 
Gracias, gracias  

También están, claro, las variantes "me cago en la mar serena" y "me cago en la mar picá".

¡Venga, que no decaiga! ¡A por los 200!  

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## lamartus

Para seguir animando el hilo: me viene a la cabeza cuando alguien "se caga" en una retahíla de cosas y remata con "Me cago en ......., en........ y en San Pito Pato". 
No sé de dónde viene pero me hace mucha gracia.


----------



## faranji

Sigamos sumando...

_Me cago en la madre que parió a Panete_. 

Y dos que no sé si ya dijeron:

_Me cago en ros._

_Me cago en tu puta estampa._

Y una muuuuy blasfema que no me atrevo a completar porque me juego la condenación eterna, pero que saca 43 _googles_:

_Me cago en las tetas de la V... (para que el N... mame mierda)._


----------



## ErOtto

lamartus said:


> Para seguir animando el hilo: me viene a la cabeza cuando alguien "se caga" en una retahíla de cosas y remata con "Me cago en ......., en........ y en San Pito Pato".
> No sé de dónde viene pero me hace mucha gracia.


 
  

¡Me la quitó!  

Casualidades de la vida. Ayer noche, jugando al billar con un amigo, dijo lo de ...San Pito Pato. Tengo que reconocer que no la había oido en mi vida y que también me hizo mucha gracia. Feliz de "poder contribuir"  abro el hilo y... ¡se me adelanta *lamartus*! 
ME CAGO EN TÓ LO QUE SE MENEA  

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## SpiceMan

Contribuyo con escatología del sur: Me cago en la concha (=vagina) de la lora/tu madre/hermana.

Por qué una lora, no me pregunten... pero se dice .

También se cagar como sinónimo de traición/adulterio/similares: 
- Me cagó mi mujer con mi mejor amigo.
- Me cagó mi socio, se fugó con toda los cheques que ibamos a depositar.

O como acabar de cuajo con los argumentos del otro al discutir:
- Yo soy MUY fiel a mi mujer.
- ¿Y cuando la cagaste (=traición) a tu mujer con Pepita en un viaje de "negocios" a Córdoba un fin de semana? 
- Uh, me cagaste (=acabaste mis argumentos)... bueno... pero no lo haría más, me arrepiento.

O arrebatarle algo a otro:
persona A: ¡Eh! No me cagués el asiento.
persona B: El que se fue a Sevilla perdió su silla.

(último chocolate en la caja)
persona A: ¡Ja! ¡ El último es mío !
persona B: ¿¡Eh!? ¿Quedaba uno sólo? Uhh, me lo re cagaste... vos comiste más que yo, ¡¡Largá!!

Y seguramente hay más usos...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Escatófilos todos, eh? 

( no se si existe pero, estan adictos a lo escatologico no?) 

este hilo esta cagante!!!  

*cagante*: dicese de algo que esta muy bueno, llamativo... (tambien se usa)

Saluds!
Rosa


----------



## Almoina

Lo que está dando de sí este hilo!

Me acabo de acordar de una expresión que solía decir mi abuela y que de pequeña siempre me impactaba cuando la oía, "Así como come el mulo, caga el culo". 

Por cierto, cuando queremos desear suerte a alguien le decimos "mucha mierda!" ;-)

Saludos!


----------



## pixma

No me resisto a hacer mi pequeña aportación. ¡¡¡Y os aseguro que no me la invento, *me cago en los clavos de Cristo*!!!.  

Y el gran Tonino Carotone cantaba aquello de "*me cago en el amor*".


----------



## cacarulo

Antpax said:


> Bueno, sólo un apunte, realmente "me cago en diez" es un eufemismo de "me cago en Dios",


 
La versión argentina de ese eufemismo es "me cachendié"..


----------



## Mariarayen

Y "cagar fuego": morir


----------



## Argótide

He tratado de leer atentamente todos los posts, pero parece que se ha escapado una variante, una que le oí decir a un señor en Salamanca la primerísima vez que fui a España: 
"Me cago en la pared"
No solo me dejó flipando por eso de cagar en algo (que yo nunca había oído) sino que aluciné tratando de imaginar cómo esto se podría llevar a cabo físicamente...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México "cagar" tiene varios significados.

Si algo está cagado, es algo cómico. "Juan habla cagado" quiere decir que su acento da risa.
"A Juan lo cagó su papá" significa que Juan está idéntico a su padre.
"Me cagotearon anoche por llegar tarde" es que lo regañaron.
"Me dejaron como palo de gallinero", es decir, lleno de mierda, significa lo mismo que la anterior.
"Es un niño caguengue" es una persona mimada.
"Me caga ir al colegio" es no me gusta ir al colegio.
"Me cagas" es no te soporto (no te aguanto).


----------



## cacarulo

SpiceMan said:


> Contribuyo con escatología del sur: Me cago en la concha (=vagina) de la lora/tu madre/hermana.
> 
> Por qué una lora, no me pregunten... pero se dice .


 

Una de las “seudo etimologías” que a veces circulan sobre el lunfardo refiere que a las prostitutas extranjeras en la época del auge de la inmigración les decían loras porque hablaban y no se entendía lo que decían.
Gobello en su diccionario dice que tal vez provenga del francés lorette ‘mujer de costumbes libres’.
De todas maneras, la expresión en cuestión no se refiere a la lluvia marrón, no... 
Escatología a full, jajajja
Por lo demás, no recuerdo haber oído esa conjunción de imprecaciones que refiere SpiceMan: para mi oído, los argentinos o mandamos a alguien a la concha de lo lora/hermana, etc., o lo mandamos a cagar. Pero las dos cosas me resultan casi una novedad.
En realidad, además de usar el verbo cagar en innumerables expresiones, lo usamos seguido de la prep. “en” cuando queremos significar que algo no tiene interés o relevancia para nosotros; y también con una connotación de descortesía, falta de respeto o maltrato.
Ejemplos: 
“Estoy podrida de que siempre salgas con tus amigos, vuelvas a cualquier hora y te cagues en mí y en tus hijos”.
“Me cago en sus amenazas, me las paso bien por el orto, y que no me la cruce porque la cago a tiros”.
“–La hinchada estuvo impresionante, alentó todo el partido…
–¡Me cago en el aliento! Perdimos 4 a 1, nos cobraron dos penales en contra que no fueron, nos fuimos al descenso haciendo una campaña vergonzosa, y vos me hablás de alentar…
–Ehhh, no, loco, te fuiste al carajo… No podés hablar así de la hinchada…
(–¿Hinchada? Esbirros de los dirigentes….) [Esto último no se lo dije, porque si no había piñas…]”.
Por último, otro eufemismo, uno que usaba mi abuela: Me caigo y me levanto… (Hasta que cayó muerta en la puerta de su habitación, y ya no se levantó más…. jajaj. Es cierto).


----------



## lunipun

También puedes decir "me cago en la virgen" o "me cago en la santísima trinidad" en vez de en dios , o "me cago en la madre que te parió", tb  también te puedes decir "me cago en todos tus muertos" o "me cago en tu abuela", y como alternativa a esa ,"me cago en tus muelas"; un cagueta o un cagón,  es una persona miedica,se dice también cagoncete de forma cariñosa y "cagarse patas abajo " o "irse por la patilla" es tener diarrea que tb  también se dice "cagalera" o "estar suelto". Te puedes mear de la risa. 

Cuando alguien va muy despacio por la carretera se dice que va "cagando huevos".

Cuando alguien hace una tontería se le dice "eres más tonto que cagar de pie".

Cagar es "plantar un pino"

Un refrán español: "te casaste,la cagaste"

Tb  también se dice, "me cago en la mar salá" que significa lo mismo que cagarse en la leche.


----------



## Pinairun

Cagadito a alguien = muy parecido, en físico o en carácter a alguien
Cagueta = Miedica, tímido, cobarde
Cagaprisas = Nervioso, impaciente
Cagalaolla = Mamarracho
Caganidos = Enclenque, raquítico, también: el más pequeño de la casa.
Cagatintas = Oficinista, chupatintas

Hay quien se caga en su propia sombra o en la de los demás.


----------



## Klaxon

O sea, que a los Españoles les encanta expresarse a golpe de cagadas! )))


----------



## Virtus

Hola a todos,
este fue mi primer mensaje en este forum, y tuvo un éxito alucinante...


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

Sólo para futuras referencias, y con el fin de que se conozca el uso de una expresión similar en otras latitudes... En Costa Rica, "cagarse en la olla de leche" es echar a perder algo.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Calambur

Argótide said:


> "Me cago en la pared"
> No solo me dejó flipando por eso de cagar en algo (que yo nunca había oído) sino que aluciné tratando de *imaginar cómo esto se podría llevar a cabo físicamente...*


...del mismo modo que "cagar más alto que el culo", expresión que se aplica a las personas pretenciosas: "este es de los que quieren c...".


----------



## devalver3

yo pense que "me cago el la leche" significaba algo relacionado al esperma de hombre.  y que se cagaba en mi esperma.. siempre tuve esa duda y nunca me preocupe por informarme,mas lo escuchaba en foros españoles


----------

